# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  HIPNOSIS    Por: Jimmy Benman

## Mago Jimmy

¡Hola a todos! ¿Qué tal? Espero que perfectamente jeje

Hoy os dejo una actuación de HIPNOSIS que realicé hace unos días para mas de 160 espectadores en Marbella. Fue una grandísima experiencia, pero tengo que decir que el show fue totalmente “improvisado” (de ahí el atuendo que llevaba), ya que por problemas logísticos no se pudo cumplir la programación fijada de ese campamento (del que soy monitor) y se me pidió que hiciera un show. Acto seguido ya estaban presentándome para salir a escena, aunque fue una situación un poco intensa, hice bien en tirar para adelante. Todo fue sobre ruedas llevando al voluntario a nivel 4. Solo se grabaron los primero 15 minutos, pero son suficientes para que apreciéis todo. Luego hice un test de rigidez en las sillas con una persona encima, un par de cosillas más y a despertar jeje, espero que me deis vuestra opinión y os guste!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzBdevbpo8k



Un saludo y no olvidéis visitarme en www.benmagics.com !

----------


## Moñiño

Te comento cosillas del tipo EMO (En Mi Opinión). Yo de primeras, aun con falta de tiempo, no me arriesgaría y pediría mas voluntarios. Pudiera ser que por diferentes causas no entrara en trance. 
De hecho, y como aprecio por tu estilo, que has sido alumno de Jeff, de seguro que le has visto usando un test con todo el publico, como la sal y el globo (o usar otro como el de la enciclopedia, o el del limón, o mejor aun el de la palanca de dedos*) y hacer participes a todos desde el inicio, puesto que al ser o tener menores de edad en el publico, en mi experiencia y EMO, tienden a desviarse y has de estar "Tendiendo hilos" continuamente para no perderlos. 
La inducción del punto en la frente, es muy efectiva, pero puedes hacerla igual, teniendo siempre de frente al publico al voluntario. Queda feo andar girándolo.
Importante también. Si le dices que dormirá pero que sus pies lo sostendrán, no tengas miedo que no se te caera hacia adelante. Es decir, no le has "aleccionado" bien a como debe reaccionar en trance.
Lo mismo al "anclaje" que le hace dormir. No lo dejas muy definido y corres el riesgo de que al verse en un video y oir tu voz diciendo duerme "Caiga" sin que nadie al lado lo espere con lo que podría tener un disgusto golpeándose contra algo. Y no creas que aunque le digas al final del show que les has quitado todo el trance, no vaya a ocurrir, que aunque el porcentaje sea pequeño puede pasar y se por experiencia lo que me digo, ya que algún curso de los que he realizado se planteo este supuesto y lo estudiamos y probamos y ya te adelanto que puede llegar a pasar.

Y EMO, yo haría después de la rigidez, algún test mas visual para mantener la atención del publico. O en el caso del olvido del numero, hubiera subido a un voluntario y que le contase los dedos a este, y no asi mismo. O incluso  primero al voluntario y que luego se los cuente el y vea que "Tiene uno de mas". 

PD: * ref: Ledowchosky. y R. Araudi en sus libros encontraras esos test y mucho mas.

Sal2.

----------


## Mago Jimmy

La verdad que si debería haber sacado mas voluntarios, por si acaso, pero no lo vi claro en ese momento y como no tenia nada pensado, ni preparado, surgió asi. Si, hice el curso de jeff por diciembre jeje. Cierto que podria haber hecho un test general antes, para captar la atención, pero tampoco tenia claro cual, ni si iban a responder ya que hacia muchisimo calor y no eran las condiciones idoneas, ademas, los chavales mas jovenes que habia ahí al oir la palabra hipnosis ya dieron toda su atencion, ya que era algo que realmente les impresionó.
Sii jaja en cuanto empece con la induccion del punto y los ojos cerrados, me di cuenta que mejor mirara hacia el publico y por eso lo giré, cosas de la improvisacion. 
Bueno, al final de la actuación le hice el despertar de modo que no quedara ningun residuo de lo que ahi habia pasado, ya me entiendes, aun asi, es muy interesante eso que me comentas jeje.. Lo del voluntario para contar esta muy bien, no lo habia pensado jeje..

Muchas gracias Moñiño por tus comentarios, un fuerte abrazo!

----------


## Moñiño

Yo te puedo decir, que después de la primera vez, que al decir que hago hipnosis y que me vi en aras de improvisar, planifique esta situación de tal manera que cuando me piden improntu hacer hipnosis, realmente si se lo que voy hacer, por corto que sea, porque ya lo tengo planificado, aunque les pueda parecer que no. Hay que tener cuidado con la hipnosis y en que condiciones se hace. Hasta lo improvisado debe estar medido. Una reacción no esperada.... ten en cuenta que juegas con la imaginación y las vivencias y experiencias de la gente y aunque un 97% veas que te reacciona de una manera similar ojo. Yo me he sorprendido mas de una vez haciendo los mismos test, con ciertos voluntarios. Salu2.

PD: Ah, el decir hipnosis es un arma de doble filo, lo mismo captas atención, que generas desconfianza- Hay mucha gente, por increíble que te pueda parecer, que lo de la hipnosis le tira para atrás. Si dices que vas a jugar con la imaginación, obtienes mas pre disposicion aunque hables de hipnosis

----------


## Darkman

Pues a mi me ha encantado, Jimmy! Aprovechaste muy bien el curso (yo aún no me he atrevido a hacer nada en público). Eres un valiente. Enhorabuena! Ah, y me tienes que contar con detalles lo de la predicción del mundial, y los consejillos de Enrique, monstruo!
P.d.:pero hazle caso a Moñiño, que se ve que controla. Un abrazo

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Muchas gracias! Sii, predije el resultado de la final con exito rotundo, aver cuando nos vemos! O cuando quieras me llamas y lo hablamos con tranquilidad, pronto subire los videos jaja Un fuerte abrazo maquina y nos vemos pronto!

----------

